# 43 and trying ivf for the 1st time



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Hi all. I have been reading some of your posts and fell quite moved my the stories..some very sad, some very hopefull and some fantastic news. I am new to all this and very nervous because i have just started my first IVF, and to day i am on day 4 of gonal F (450ml) top dose!!!!! I will just tell you a little about my history, i am 43 yrs and have 3 children by a previous marrage. i have been with my DH for 6 and half yrs but only started trying to conceive last yr after going through a reversal Feb 09, My DH is 32yrs and so girls i have myself a toy boy   !! My DH and i desperately want a child of our own but since ttc all we have managed is a chem pg in feb 10   . Due to the fact am not getting any younger and one of my tubes is damaged by endromitious that i had 14yrs ago, we decided after speaking with the doc that ivf is prob our best chance. I am so scared/nervous about the whole ivf thing but reading your stories as given me some hope. We are going private and i am on whats called the short flare protocol. I go see the doc again tomor Day5 of stimulating to see how my follicles are doing  and at some point soon will start  cetrotide injections. (I will just say at this point OMG the first time i had to inject myself i felt my hand was on an elastic band, it took a good few mins to have the courage to stab myself but its not half as bad as i thought). Anyway one of the nurses told me i have young ovaries!!! not sure what she meant but it might have to do with my FSH is 6 and LH 8 and on the day i started gonal f  the scan showed i had 5 follicles in each ovary!!! Is this a good sign like the nurse said it was?? my normal cycle is 26-28 days so quite regular i suppose, and i know i ovulate every mth because for the past 12mths i have been using a ovulating kit and peaked on day 12 and 13 of my cycle. Also when i last had my blood taken on day21 my progesterone level was 67 which i was told was very good! As anyone else had a similar history to mine and gone on to have a baby using short protocol? wishing every person out there good luck ttc x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good luck to you - your hormone levels sound great. 

Obviously, once we get over 40 the odds aren't stacked in our favour - but it hapens. Really hope you're one of them.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hope the egg collection goes well - sounds like things are on track so far


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks Loll - yes it is hard but I'm determined to fight on. 

It's just puzzling when there's no obvious reason - I'm fight and healthy, my lining is good and triple layered, hormone levels are great and the day 5 blasts are the highest grade...and nada. Weird!


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I know someone that got a BFP from grade 3 - so don't worry about that too much. 

Mine were grade 1 and a BFN, I really think the grading isn't that important. 

Try and relax as much as possible during the transfer, i was in a complete state and it really can't have helped. 

In the US they give women valium 30mins before transfer as they believe it really helps relax the patient and stop any stress hormones releasing. So if you can get your hands on any - then do!

I'm doing ok thanks - just in the middle of horrible post BFN bleeding.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ohhhhh - hope you're wrong and it's just a late implanter.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Loll - so sorry. 

It's rotten - been there twice. 

big hugs to you, take your time deciding the next step


----------

